# When do pups sleep through the night



## bferrell (May 15, 2017)

My 9 week old (which we have had since 6 weeks old) gets up at 3:00 in the morning. I can't figure out if it is a true potty break or a ploy to get dad up. Any suggestions on how to get her through the night?


----------



## 155569 (Jan 27, 2017)

Congrats on your pup!!! We got our little guy at a few days past 8 weeks. He woke up a few times to potty, but around 9 weeks was sleeping through the night (930 to 630 ish). Sometimes he wakes up at 530, but will do his business and go right back upstairs to his crate and sleep. 

I always feel bad when they whine in the middle of the night and I take it seriously. If he doesn't settle down after I tell him to settle a few times, I will take him out. I know there are nights that I can't hold it. ? 

You got him early, so it probably seems like a long time. I bet it will change this week!


----------



## bferrell (May 15, 2017)

Because she was young when we brought her home we kept the TV on in her room, for some company, what are your thoughts, is it distracting or comforting?


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

We didn't crate. Chloe was gated in the small part of the kitchen. We put a potty pad down only at night and she slept until 4 am the first night. And it got later over the next few days. But that is not the norm and it's probably because we didn't crate and put a potty per down at night.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I'd just take her out every single time she whines. I brought my boy home a couple of days before he turned 8 weeks and he was taking nighttime potty breaks until he was 11-12 weeks old. We made those potty breaks as boring as possible and he realized pretty quickly that nothing exciting happened unless it was day time.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

We had a UTI and needed to go out about every 20 minutes. By 9 weeks she could go a couple of hours thru the night. Consider yourself lucky! 
My girl slept in the bed with me and anytime she woke up we ran for the yard. She caught on quickly about alerting me but just couldn't hold it. I think it was about 12 weeks before she could hold it 4 hrs. By the time the infection started clearing up she was about 5 months and finally got 6 hrs of sleep at one time. Gratefully by 6 months infection was finally cleared up and think we were both so tired she slept through the night... well until 6am anyway


----------



## 155569 (Jan 27, 2017)

I think it's fine to have the tv on. We put it on when we leave. I often wonder if it matters to our pup ?


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Christine1010 it does. I was always leaving a radio or TV on for pups I was visiting (pet sitter). They start to hear EVERYTHING and it can cause stress. The noise is soothing and removes the tiny noises they don't understand. Just don't leave it on animal planet! All the animal sounds can freak them out.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

You got him very young, so you've just had some extra weeks of very young puppy behaviour. He'll probably start sleeping through that 3am bathroom break in the next week or so, but you might just find it goes til 4, then 5, then 6am..

Make that 3am outing all business. Just carry him out to his bathroom spot, then carry him right back in to the crate. No playing, minimal speaking. The idea is to keep him sleepy and encourage him to go back to sleep. Personally, I'd not have the TV on at night. He has to learn eventually to sleep at night without it. Dark and quiet should signal sleep.


----------



## bferrell (May 15, 2017)

Last night she slept until 5:15, which is almost perfect. My day starts at 5:30.


----------



## Anne Y. (Jan 6, 2017)

By around 3 months old our pup was consistently sleeping through the night. (7 hours) 

Hang in there. Middle of the night crying won't last forever.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

bferrell said:


> Last night she slept until 5:15, which is almost perfect. My day starts at 5:30.


There ya go!! Well done!


----------



## Sunpuppy (Jul 24, 2013)

I am so lucky! My puppy is 9 1/2 weeks old and has been sleeping straight through til about 6am for the last week. We just got him on Sunday, the 7th. I do take up the water 2 hours before bed time, so that helps. He loves his crate, too! Unbelievable. But, my breeder suggested a strange thing (to me, anyway). I put a frozen 2 liter bottle in bed with him at night. Oh, he loves that thing! He gets right in the crate when he sees me putting it in there.


----------



## Lambeau0609 (Aug 3, 2015)

Sunpuppy, I tried the frozen bottle but after a few hours the condensation from the bottle left a wet mess. Do you have this problem?


----------



## Sunpuppy (Jul 24, 2013)

Lambeau - yes, it does get a bit wet, but doesn't seem to bother him at all. I use an old pillow in two pillow cases in his crate for a crate pad. The cases absorb the water well enough.


----------



## ltldog15 (Feb 15, 2013)

We picked ours up at 8 weeks (shes just shy of 9 months now) and other than the first two nights, she has slept through the night. We put "Smart Pet Love Snuggle Puppy" in with her, it has a heart beat you turn on each night. Works like a charm!!


----------



## GoldensOldie (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm happy to read this thread... I had been reading so much about taking puppy out every 20 minutes, I was getting concerned. When we got our Ty (who died a year ago, at 12), the breeder told me that, since he was 9 weeks old, he could sleep through the night. I took her word and put him to bed the first night and got him up the next morning. Not a problem! It was probably 6 hours that night and he just kept getting better. In a couple months, he was happy to stay in for 10 hours at a time. In fact, wouldn't go outside after dark unless it was for fun.

-Robin


----------

